# Aperture 3 Vs. Photoshop



## ClarkKent18 (Jun 1, 2011)

First off this is my first posting so I hope I have posted my question in the correct area

Second, I am new to Macs (converted about a year ago now) and I am still learning all that it has to offer me.  I am getting back into photography (when I first started I was using Canon 35mm and digital cameras where not out yet) and I do not know which program is better.  I know that Photoshop has been around for years and everyone knows about it, but I have never really used it.  Now that I have a Mac, I have been told the Aperture is a good program for photo editing.  But which one is better?  Aperture is only like 80 bucks (US) and Photoshop is close to a grand (US).  Here is some background to help you out.  

Why do I need a photo editing software and what do I take pictures of?  Back when I first got into photography, I was really into shooting sporting events (waterpolo, football, baseball) for local high schools, which I am looking at getting back into.  Not to long ago, I have been asked to go to local bands and shoot them while they are playing, so I have had some fun with that. But where my true passion lays is in nature, mainly small creak, waterfalls, and the landscape.  

Right now I just want to clean up the pictures that I have and not real doing anything high tech just yet.  Right now, I am not looking at taking the drummers head off and replacing it with the mine (if you know what I mean).  But I might want to start doing that later on, once I get better and know what I am doing.  Besides cleaning up the color, I would like to try and remove some weeds or leaves that happen to get into the shot.   When shooting local bands I would like to touch up there faces and highlight some of there facial features.  

I am using a Nikon D5100 (16.2 MP) with a 10mm, 55-200mm, and 85mm lenses.  I will be using the iMac 1TB hard drive, 3.06 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor with 4 GB of memory. I am mainly looking at shooting outdoors with good lighting while hiking, but I might try and get back into low lighting wedding and local bands.

So with all of this in mind, which software do you think is better?  If money was not tight and the programs did not cost an arm and a leg, I would get both and see for my self.  But since that is not the case, I would love to hear you reviews of both programs.  

I have added a link to one of my photos to show you what I am talking about in which I would like to remove some of the weeds from the shot.  

My MobileME


----------



## Raian-san (Jun 1, 2011)

Never used Aperture but all I can say is most people use Photoshop and it's been around way longer. I have CS5 and it's an amazing product. If an arm and a leg doesn't matter, get both CS5 and LIghtroom 3.0.  

P.S. Quick touch up, Lightroom 3.0 is the best option IMO. All the pictures with light touch up just to send to friends I use with Lightroom. More detailed PP, I use photoshop.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 2, 2011)

You cant really compare Aperture with Photoshop.  They are designed to do different things.  Photoshop is strictly an image editor.  Aperture does have some editing abilities (not as advanced a photoshop) however it is also a photo management software.  Photoshop does not do any photo organization.  

I personally LOVE Aperture, and I do 95% of my editing in Aperture.  I used to do less but once I got the Nik Plugins, I hardly ever have to leave Aperture.  

For the current price $80 through the App Store Aperture is by far the simplest way to start.

You may also want to look into Photoshop Elements.  It will do probably 80-90% of what photoshop will do but at a fraction of the price.

So like I said you cannot compare Aperture to Photoshop, they are designed to do different things.


----------



## jands (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree with Light Guru, you really can't compare the two.  You can do a lot more things in Photoshop, but Aperture is great at managing photos and touching up photos is quick and easy.  You have more control in Photoshop, but some stuff isn't as easy.  I would personally start with Aperture and decide later.  The only major grip I have about Aperture, is that I wish it imported photos like Picasa... monitor a folder and automatically import if a photo is copied to that folder.

Both programs have free trials, so you can try them both out and see which one you like.


----------



## KmH (Jun 2, 2011)

I disagree with Light Guru in that Photoshop does in fact have photo organization applications.

First. Photoshop CS5 includes Bridge which can be used for photo organization, as well as some batch photo organization and editing processees. Second Photoshop Lightroom 3's main function, like Aperture, is image database management, also known as DAM (Digital Asset Management).

Raian-san fails to mention that Photoshop CS5's Camera Raw and Lightroom 3 use the same parametric image editor - ACR 6. So for parametric image editing having Lightroom and CS5 is redundant and a considerable waste of money, unless you can benefit from Lightroom's main function - DAM.


----------



## Light Guru (Jun 2, 2011)

KmH said:


> I disagree with Light Guru in that Photoshop does in fact have photo organization applications.


 
I am talking about photoshop itself, NOT the Adobe Creative Suite.  The original post was asking about Photoshop NOT the Creative Suite.


----------



## Called to Creation (Jun 10, 2011)

Just my humble opinion, but PS is a great program for detailed editing.  It sounds like the OP is looking to do light editing.  I wouldn't suggest investing in $400 for PS (price found on ebay) when you could use Aperture 3 for $80 on the app store for light edits and photo organizing.  Save the money for Glass -


----------



## Gweebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I would agree with most points made above.  I've used PS CS5 more than I have ever used a camera (Web design etc).  PS is very powerful but what I would say with great power comes a MOUNTAIN of learning to do.

You have to really ask yourself, what you'll be using the software for?!?!?

I have looked into Lightroom 3 and Aperture 3.  I prefer LR because I've only ever used Adobe products.  But I believe the facilities in both programs are very similar.  I have heard (as I'm sure most have) Adobe products don't always perform quite as well as Apple products on an Apple Computer.....

If you want to have a look at how you can use both programs to perform various tasks, go on to youTube and search for tutorials, which ever you understand the best might help you choose.......


----------



## KmH (Jun 10, 2011)

Light Guru said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree with Light Guru in that Photoshop does in fact have photo organization applications.
> ...


The Creative Suite is an entire range of software applications, of which Photoshop is just one.


There are 4 versions of Adobe Photoshop;
Photoshop Elements 9 - for consumers. About $75 retail.
Photoshop Lightroom 3 - for professionals needing a DAM application, and a compliment to the next 2 versions in the list. $299, retail
Photoshop CS5 - for professionals. $699, retail.
Photoshop CS5 Extended (3-D and scientific editing functions) - for professionals. $999, retail.


----------



## ClarkKent18 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies.  I have Aperture3 and I am loving it, I have removed iPhoto from my computer and Aperture 3 rocks.  I have not yet tried Lightroom or photoshop just yet, so if any one has the same question that I had I have no answer for you.


----------



## Raian-san (Jun 30, 2011)

Then there you go. Use whatever you prefer.


----------



## ClarkKent18 (Jun 30, 2011)

I do not like posting a question and leave it hanging.  So I had to follow up.


----------



## Deo (Jul 1, 2011)

well i've been using both, for me aperture is like a photo management software rather than a post-processing software, aperture give easier acces to contras, brightness, saturation etc. i happend to set photoshop as my secondary software in the aperture preferences, this way i could edit photo in photoshop directly from aperture and save it directly to aperture. photoshop could do much more than aperture.


----------

